# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cfarë është për ju intuita?

## EXODUS

*Intuita? ==> E lindur tek njeriu apo e fituar gjate jetes prej tij ?!*  

Nga studimet e kryera, është konstatuar se njeriu që në kohët më të hershme, ka mundur të perceptojë intuiti-visht mjedisin që e rrethon, duke qenë në gjendje të parashikojë pozitivisht ngjarje të ardhshme.

- Ç farë është intuita për ju ?

- A mendoni se e zotëroni këtë aftësi ?

- Nëse intuita ka anë pozitive apo negative cilat janë ato dhe pse ?

- A ju duket i arsyeshëm fakti, se intuita ka qenë "arma" e profetit ? Pse ? Pse jo ?

- A mendoni se intuita, nuk eshte veçse nje "percaktim" i pa bazuar teresisht ne arsyetim, por thjesht i perkrahur nga prirje individuale te çastit dhe për më tepër e mbeshtetur tek nje llogjike relativisht e pjesshme ?

P.S. Shembuj konkret, jane mëse të mirepritur. 

Diskutim te mbare!!!

...EXODUS...

----------


## MtrX

per mua:
- Intuita eshte aftesia per te hyre ne brendesi te kuptimit te dickaje, ne menyre te tille qe te arrish te parashikosh, veprosh shpejt, te nuhasesh rrezikun/problemin/rrugedaljen/perfitimin nga nje situate e caktuar...
- Mendoj se kam shume intuite per gjera te caktuara, po me shume intuite me nevojitet ne situata te tjera, ku mundohem gjithmone e me shume te arrij te perdor intuite, gjithmone vendos te permiresohem...
Pak a shume mendoj se Intuita nuk eshte vetem e lindur, por edhe fitohet me njohuri, sa me shume ta vesh trurin ne perdorim, te lexosh gjera te vlefshme per ate intuite qe do te fitosh, aq me shume mund te arrish rezultate te mira...
ne shqip ka shume shprehje ne lidhje me intuiten: e nuhati dicka, nuk ia ha qeni shkopin etj.
- Ane pozitive ka, se arrin te parashikosh, veprosh pa perdorur llogjiken, perfiton nqs arrin ta zbulosh dicka nepermjet intuites...
Ane negative nqs intuita jote eshte shpesh e gabuar, hiq dore dhe bieri llogjikes per cdo gje para se te veprosh...
- Ne lidhje me ate te profetit, nuk di cfare te them, shprehu me qarte se ku do te dalesh, qe profeti ia fuste me tym...???
- Pyetja e fundit qe ke bere, a mendoni se..., eshte perkufizimi i intuites ne fjalorin anglisht anglisht  :ngerdheshje: 
Pershendetje,
MtrX

----------


## velsa

Intuita, nje qe rrjedh nga latinishtja: " te shiqosh ne brendësi",

Mendoj se intuita nuk eshte e lindur, po krijohet ne situata te caktuara. Influenca jone tek krijimi i intuites mbetet minimale, por ajo qe e ndihmon krijimin e saj eshte me teper nje sens i zhvilluar per 'vetëbesim'..

Ndjenjat intuitive shpesh te japin hapësire,,dhe arrijne te lirojne nga kafazi i vetëkrijuar i mendimeve te thella, analizave te kota etj, dhe ne kete menyre punon me shpejt se intelekti.
Menyrat se si krijohet  intuita te ne munden te jene edhe nga me te çuditshmet,, se paku ndjenja 'ja, kjo eshte' nuk ka nevoje te lidhet me ate se çka shef, ndegjon, nuhate,,por me teper me faktin se çka te  thote mendja ne ate moment te caktuar. Dhe per vehten time  besoj qe vendimet qe vijne nga 'intuita' jane shpesh me spontane, me pak te parashikuara, aq me teper me kuptimplota

----------


## EXODUS

Mtrx! 
Se pari, tung grupo !!!
Se dyti duke lexuar postimin tend mu krijua pershtypja se ne pergjithesi kemi pothuajse te njejtat mendime per fenomenin ne fjale.




> Ane pozitive ka, se arrin te parashikosh, veprosh pa perdorur llogjiken, perfiton nqs arrin ta zbulosh dicka nepermjet intuites...


Anet e tjera pozitive kane te bejne me faktin se "intuita" te lejon te vetë - testosh arsyetimin, apo gjykimin personal mbi nje fenomen te caktuar.

Nje tjeter kah pozitiv ka te beje me faktin se intuita e zhvillon duke e pergatit trurin gjate procesit te perceptimit te ambientit qe na rrethon per dukuri relativisht te shpeshta, dicka kjo qe e ndihmon njeriun te jete sa me i pergatitur apo i gatshem per zgjidhjen e problemeve ne raste te ndryshme.

Si psh: Nese nje ushtar i cili kryen sherbimin ushtarak, detyra e te cilit eshte te ruaje nje objekt me rendesi te veçante, perdor "intuiten" gjate kryerjes se detyres, atehere egziston probabiliteti qe ai te mos bjere preh e ndonje sulmi te papritur qe mund te perfundoje ne humbjen e jetes se tij.
Ai, duke analizuar me vemendje cdo lloj situate qe mund te shfaqe dyshim dhe duke vertetuar inuitivisht "shkakun e dickaje" do i kurseje vetvetes jeten e tij.

Besoj se anet negative jane ato te parashtruara me pare, por mgjth "pesha e aneve pozitive" e tejkalon ate te aneve negative, keshtu qe pozitiviteti eshte realtivisht me i madh.




> Ne lidhje me ate te profetit, nuk di cfare te them, shprehu me qarte se ku do te dalesh, qe profeti ia fuste me tym...???


Besoj se edhe ti vete i je pergjigjur si ne tym pyejtjes :ngerdheshje: , permes citimit te siperm.
Pyetja ime vijon si me poshte:
A egziston mundesia qe profeti ja "fuste ne tym" ( :ngerdheshje: ) gjate nxjerrjes se profecive apo ato profeci kishin per baze arsyetimin e mirefillte ?

Velsa!
 Eshte mëse i mirepritur, kontrubuti jot!!!




> Mendoj se intuita nuk eshte e lindur, po krijohet ne situata te caktuara. Influenca jone tek krijimi i intuites mbetet minimale, por ajo qe e ndihmon krijimin e saj eshte me teper nje sens i zhvilluar per 'vetëbesim'..


Mjaft interesant, ky paragraf, sidomos fundi i tij qe kish te bente me "vetbesimin", 
Ndersa paragrafi i fundit eshte si te thuash nje "perkthim" ose me mire te them analize e paragrafit te pare.

Ju falenderoj per pjesmarjen!!!

Pyetja tjeter do ishte:

A egziston mundesia qe ne te parashikojme intuitivisht nje fenomen qe mund te ndodhe ne te ardhmen (zgidheni vete ate)
duke u mbeshtetur ne arsyetimin e shendoshe apo ngjarje te më parshme te cilat na lejojne ne te nxjerrim ne pah se ky fenomen do te ndodhe në te vertete.??? 


{EXODUS.....në mes jush}.

----------


## leci

Pershendetje Exodus
Si perhere tema me se interesante, qe padiskutim,terheqin intelektin tim :buzeqeshje: 
Intuita eshte aftesia e parshikimit,kuptimit,dhe si pasoje sjellja ndaj nje eventi.
Vjen sigurisht nga pervoja dhe eksperienca ne jete.
Per mua personalisht eshte menyra per tju shmangur problemeve..relative kjo.
Bazat e intuites jane llogjika e shendoshe dhe arsyetim mbi ngjarjet.
Pak a shume te permendura me lart.
Nje dileme dhe pyetje per ju..
çfare lidhje shihni midis intuites dhe instinktit?
Jetojne ne funksion te njera tjetres apo pole te kunderta?
Intuita bije e llogjikes.Instinkti?
miqesisht
leci

----------


## MtrX

hi EXODUS,

Persa i perket profetit (varet dhe cilit profet i referohesh se ka shume), dhe me jep nje ide se ne c'kushte ose situata ti mendon se profeti ia fuste me tym (vetem duke perdorur intuiten), se edhe nuk mund te behen absolutizime ne te tilla raste, meqenese jeta e profetit, eshte e mbushur me ngjarje komplekse...




> _Postuar më parë nga EXODUS_ 
> *
> 
> Pyetja tjeter do ishte:
> 
> A egziston mundesia qe ne te parashikojme intuitivisht nje fenomen qe mund te ndodhe ne te ardhmen (zgidheni vete ate)
> duke u mbeshtetur ne arsyetimin e shendoshe apo ngjarje te më parshme te cilat na lejojne ne te nxjerrim ne pah se ky fenomen do te ndodhe në te vertete.??? 
> 
> 
> {EXODUS.....në mes jush}.*


Tani ti i referohesh me lart faktit se si ne duhet te marrim nje shembull (real) dhe t'i fusim nje parashikim intuitiv, duke gjetur rezultatit ne te ardhmen e dickaje qe ka te beje me te kaluaren.

Nje shembull do ishte parashikimi i motit, qe kerkon njohuri teknike/shkencore ne menyre qe te punoje intuita, c'eshte e verteta nuk e vura re as si ishte pasditja e sotme  :ngerdheshje: 

Tani po te jap shembullin qe kam ne mendje:
Dihet qe USA eshte fuqia kryesore e botes per kohen qe po jetojme...
Si mendoni ju a do te vazhdoje te jete pergjithmone USA fuqia kryesore e botes apo jo? Nqs Jo, atehere si e parashikoni shperndarjen e fuqise ne bote ne te ardhmen? Perdorni intuiten...
Pergjigjen time intuitive ne lidhje me kete ceshtje do e jap me vone  :buzeqeshje: 



> _Postuar më parë nga leci_*
> çfare lidhje shihni midis intuites dhe instinktit?
> *


Leci, ne lidhje me instiktin, do te thoja se eshte dicka qe shkon pertej arsyes, dhe ka te beje me orientimet tona te brendshme, si puna e ores se brendshme te trupit, po me i theksuar ne raste te jashtezakonshme, rrezik, mbijetesa, etj. Do te thoja qe eshte nje mekanizem mbrojtes i trupit, dhe shume i veshtire per t'u shpjeguar se si na shfaqet, mund te thuhet vetem se kur na shfaqet instiktivisht dicka, shfaqet shume shpejt ne te qindten e sekondes...
pra do te thoja instikti - bir i busulles se brendshme njerezore...
Respekte,
MtrX

----------


## EXODUS

> çfare lidhje shihni midis intuites dhe instinktit? Jetojne ne funksion te njera tjetres apo pole te kunderta?
> Intuita bije e llogjikes.Instinkti?


Leci!
Se pari te falenderoj per pjesmarrjen!!!

Persa i perket pyetjes se drejtuar, do i nis komentet e mia me shpjegimin e konceptit "instinkt" ne menyre qe te evitohen keqkuptimet.
*Instinkti eshte nje model i lindur sjellje tek njeriu dhe n&euml; t&euml; shumten e rasteve eshte nje pergjigje e menjehershme ndaj nje ngacmusi te nje mjedisi te caktuar.* 

Duke e bere te qarte konceptin e instinktit dhe njekohesisht  duke patur parasysh edhe domethenien e termit intuit&euml;, pergjigja ime persa i perkiste lidhjes midis intuites dhe instinktit do te vijonte:

1- Intuita fitohet, "ndertohet" "maturohet me moshe" gjate jetes, ndersa instinkti eshte i lindur tek njeriu.

2- Intuita ashtu si instikti eshte ne varesi te drejtperdrejte me mjedisin.

3- Se treti, por jo se fundi intuita ka per baze nje arsyetim te mirefillte ndersa instinkti vjen si rezultat i nje procesi biologjik i cili pasi eshte ngacmuar nga mjedisi i caktuar rrethues, reagon me te njejten shpejtesi, duke "kurorezuar" rezultatin final, qe ka te beje me reagimin ndaj ketij ngacmuesi.

4- Instikti eshte si te thuash "prindi" i intuites i cili e mbeshtet intuiten gjate procesit te saj intuitiv.

Intuita se bashku me instiktin te lidhur, kryejne "marredhenie" te ndersjellta me njera tjetren, duke ja lene vendin "prodhimit" te nje rezultati perfundimtar.

Si rrjedhim intuita dhe instinkti jetojne ne funksion te njera tjetres, pasi intuita mbart termin "arsyetim" ne vetvete dhe arsyetimi eshte nje veti biologjike tek njeriu i cili eshte i lindur dhe "maturohet" me kalimin e kohes.

Ne anen tjeter instinkti ka prejardhje biologjike te lindur tek njeriu, dhe si rrjedhim kodimi i tij ne ADN eshte bere ne perpjestim me 'arsyetimin' dhe si rrjedhim m.q.s intuita nga njera ane e cila ka per baze arsyetimin dhe instikti nga ana tjeter ka per baze, vetine e lindur biologjike (dmth e ndertuar ne menyre racionale qe ti sherbeje njeriut ne nje rethane te caktuar) atehere ato padyshim jetojne ne funsion *relativ* me njera-tjetres.

Besoj se pyetjes vijuese: 


> Intuita bije e llogjikes.Instinkti?


  i jam pergjigjur automatikisht ne paragrafet e mesiperm.

P.S Mtrx, o grupo ==> nuk me premton koha te te bej replike per ate cka pyete, keshtu qe do te te kthehem me vone.

----------


## leci

Pershendetje miq.
Exodus askush nuk keqkupton ne kete teme...duke lexuar ate qe kane shkruar.
Pyetja ime ishte thjesht nje prove.
Instinkti im nuk gaboi,perderisa intuita(thuhet keshtu?) ne menyre perfekte pergjigjet tende dhe te MtrX.
Ose me qarte..
Une nuk njoh Mtrx.
Po kur une shkruajta kisha sigurine qe ai do pergjigjej ne ate menyre.
Eshte perse kam patur rastin te lexoj shume shkrime te tija,dhe kjo forcon intuiten time?
Exodus...instikti im me shtyn te mendoj qe te kam njohur me pare.
Apo intuita sepse rishoh te njejtat karakteristika ne llogjiken tende.
Po meditoj..
MtrX,eshte Kina pergjigja e pyetjes tende.
Intuite me baza.

diskutim te mbare
leci

----------


## MtrX

Leci,
Me ke lexuar me shume nga sa e prisja me pergjigjen tende...
ciao
MtrX

----------


## EXODUS

> Persa i perket profetit (varet dhe cilit profet i referohesh se ka shume), dhe me jep nje ide se ne c'kushte ose situata ti mendon se profeti ia fuste me tym (vetem duke perdorur intuiten), se edhe nuk mund te behen absolutizime ne te tilla raste, meqenese jeta e profetit, eshte e mbushur me ngjarje komplekse...


Mtrx!!!
Marrim rastin:
*"Çfarë besonte Ibrahimi në lidhje me Muhametin"*

Ki parasysh kometet e meposhtme:

Profetët dallohën nga talentet e veçanta që kanë botëkuptim dhe mënyrën e jetesës plot kuptim. Gjenia e një njeriu bind të tjerët ta njohin atë vetvetiu. 
Kur ne dëgjojmë një poet të lindur, e dallojmë menjëherë talentin e tij të veçantë. Ata që nuk e zotërojnë një aftësi të tillë, me gjithë përpjekjet e shumta që mund të bëjnë, nuk mund ta arrijnë atë dhe nuk do të kenë të njëjtin sukses. E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me një orator, shkrimtar ose shpikës të lindur. Çdo njeri i talentuar dallon vetvetën me aftësitë e mrekullueshme dhe arritjet e jashtëzakonshme. Të tjerët nuk mund të barazohen me të. 
E njejta gjë ndodh edhe me profetët. Mëndja e profetit kap problemet që që sfidojnë mendjet e të tjerëve. Ai flet dhe me lehtësi hedh dritë rreth subjektet për të cilat të tjerët nuk mund të flasin. Ai futet në çështje të holla dhe të ndërlikuara, të cilat askush nuk do të kish muundur ti kuptonte, qoftë edhe pas vitesh të tëra mendimi dhe meditimi të thellë. Arsyeja prano gjithçka thotë ai; zemra ndjen vërtetësinë e fjalëve të tij.
 Përvoja dhe të vëzhguarit e botës për rreth dëshmojnë vërtetësinë e çdo fjale që del nga goja e tij. Nëse ne përpiqemi të bëjmë të njëjtën gjë, na pret vetëm dështimi. Natyra dhe karakteri i profetit janë aq të pastra, saqë ai në çdo çështje është i vërtetë, i drejtpërdrejtë dhe fisnik. Ai asnjëherë nuk thotë apo bën ndonjë gjë të gabuar. Ai frymëzon gjithnjë virtyt dhe drejtësi, zbaton vetë ato që i u predikon të tjerëve. Gjithë jeta e tij është në harmoni të plotë me idealin e tij. As fjala, as vepra nuk nxiten nga interesi vetjak. Ai vuan për të mirën e të tjerëve, por kurrë nuk i bën të tjerët të vuajnë për të. Jeta e tij është shembulli i fisnikërisë së vërtetë, pastërtisë së mëndjes së lartë; Ai, është në fakt forma më e lartësuar e qënies njerëzore. Karakteri i tij është pa të meta. Të gjitha këto cilësi e bëjnë të qartë se ai është profeti i zotit te madh.
E pra Mtrx cfare pershtypje te kane lene komentet e mesiperme.
Tashme jemi duke lidhur profetin intuiten por ne te njejten mendohet se profetet kane intuite te lindur, (por teorikisht eshte vertetuar se intuita fitohet gjate jetes(apo jo)
A e shihni kontradikten e mesiperme.




> Dihet qe USA eshte fuqia kryesore e botes per kohen qe po jetojme...
> Si mendoni ju a do te vazhdoje te jete pergjithmone USA fuqia kryesore e botes apo jo? Nqs Jo, atehere si e parashikoni shperndarjen e fuqise ne bote ne te ardhmen? Perdorni intuiten...


Mtrx!
Persa i perket kesaj pyetje, them se intuita ne kete rast nuk zoteron aftesine e duhur te percaktimit, keshtu qe pergjigja ime do te ishte thjesht nje hamendje (po ja kercas ne stratosfere :ngerdheshje: ).
Sic e dime cdo fillim e ka nje fund.
Perandoria Bizantine pamvaresisht nga superioriteti qe zoteronte ndaj perandorive te tjera te asaj kohe, asaj i erdhi fundi dhe u shemb.
Po ashtu edhe Perandoria Osmane me sundimin e saj disa shekullor vertetoi se ishte a pa ndalshme ne rrugen e saj pushtuese, por edhe kesaj i erdhi fundi.
Persa i perket SHBA, mund te ndodhe e njejta gje nje dite por megjithse Leci mori si rival te saj Kinen (pa dashur te kritikoj opinioni e Lecit), nuk dote thote se Kina do te jete fuqia e ardhshme pasi egzistojne nje sere faktoresh.
Sot psh egziston, ndryshe nga e kaluara industria e luftes ka bere perparime te pa llogaritshme. 
Menyra e luftimit sot ndervaret nga metodat e perdorur nga "aktoret" e kesaj lufte.
Edhe pse Kina po rritet ne popullsi pertej 1 miliardit apo po zhvillohet me ritme te shpejta, nuk do te thote se ajo mund te kete aftesi te barabarta me SHBA, pasi ate cka Kina po zhvillon sot SHBA-ja e ka bere me pare, si te thuash ka kaluar ne ate "rruge" nje here ,dhe tashme eshte duke u zhvilluar ne aspekte te tjera. dhe ky fakt nuk mund te anashkalohet kollaj, pasi merre me mend se SHBA ne menyre te suksesshme po kryen studime mbi Planetin Mars. Perse nuk degjohet Kina ne ndermarrjen e kesaj nisme studimore- planetare.
Po ashtu nuk mund te anashkalohet fakti qe egzistojne edhe "kandidate" te tjere per te njejtin post sic jane Gjermani Frranca apo Anglia, te cilat nese i hapin rruge aleatizmit, atehere ato te treja mund te shenojne edhe "perandorine e ardhshme Bizantine.
Mgjth sic e thashe qe cdo fillim e ka nje fund, keshtu qe personalisht, do ja lejoj kohes te zbardhe argumentin e "fuqise se ardhshme boterore". 






> Exodus...instikti im me shtyn te mendoj qe te kam njohur me pare.
> Apo intuita sepse rishoh te njejtat karakteristika ne llogjiken tende


O Leco kjo ishte nje pergjigje interesante dhe mjaft e bazuar tek arsyeja. 
Besoj se e ke te qarte ne veteveten tende kuptimin e intuites dhe aq me teper te lidhur me instiktin.

Hajt shendet te gjithve!
<EXODUS>

----------


## Mina

Mendoj se ka rrenje tek geni. Intuita per mua eshte ajo qe nuk me le ne balte kurre. Eshte nje mendim i rrenjosur, i parashikuar dhe absolutisht i sakte perndryshe nuk do te quhej intuite. Intuita eshte bindje qe bazohet ne eksperience. Sa me shume t'i rezistoje kohes aq me shume rritet brenda vetes dhe fiton statusin e besimit te plote.

----------


## Mina

Intuita pavaresisht nga situata, te mbron per mrekulli. Mendoj qe ka lidhje me parandjenjen. Nese nuk perdor intuiten, je kurdohere i deshtuar, sado prane realitetit. Eshte nje ndjesi qe te forcon bindjen dhe aftesine per ta zoteruar ndersa situatat mbeten ne harrese.

----------


## Naya

Atehere ...
Personalisht ajo qe mendoj per intuiten si aftesi mendore, eshte se tregon me teper nje shkalle inteligjence dhe perceptimi pertej aftesive normale te te perceptuarit te gjerave. Pra perdoret me inteligjence menyra e te meduarit dhe rrjedhimisht ajo e te vepruarit. Mendoj se intuita perftohet gjate jetes nepermjet pervojes se perditshme...dhe pse jo edhe e lindur por jo ne nje forme te zhvilluar, sigurisht.

----------


## Arrnubi

*Intuita eshte ndijim jo domosdoshmerisht i mbeshtetur ne studime.*

----------


## plloshtani

> Intuita, nje qe rrjedh nga latinishtja: " te shiqosh ne brendësi",
> 
> Mendoj se intuita nuk eshte e lindur, po krijohet ne situata te caktuara. Influenca jone tek krijimi i intuites mbetet minimale, por ajo qe e ndihmon krijimin e saj eshte me teper nje sens i zhvilluar per 'vetëbesim'..
> 
> Ndjenjat intuitive shpesh te japin hapësire,,dhe arrijne te lirojne nga kafazi i vetëkrijuar i mendimeve te thella, analizave te kota etj, dhe ne kete menyre punon me shpejt se intelekti.
> Menyrat se si krijohet  intuita te ne munden te jene edhe nga me te çuditshmet,, se paku ndjenja 'ja, kjo eshte' nuk ka nevoje te lidhet me ate se çka shef, ndegjon, nuhate,,por me teper me faktin se çka te  thote mendja ne ate moment te caktuar. Dhe per vehten time  besoj qe vendimet qe vijne nga 'intuita' jane shpesh me spontane, me pak te parashikuara, aq me teper me kuptimplota


Une do te isha pajtuar edhe me kete mendim. Eshte e shtruar ne menyre fleksibile... Velsa

----------


## Viola.V

> Mendoj se ka rrenje tek geni. Intuita per mua eshte ajo qe nuk me le ne balte kurre. Eshte nje mendim i rrenjosur, i parashikuar dhe absolutisht i sakte perndryshe nuk do te quhej intuite. *Intuita eshte bindje qe bazohet ne eksperience. Sa me shume t'i rezistoje kohes aq me shume rritet brenda vetes dhe fiton statusin e besimit te plote*.


Ky eshte perkufizimi me i gabuar qe mund t'i behet intuites . Intuita nuk eshte bindje dhe aq me teper "fitoka statusin e besimit te plote" .

Intuita eshte thjesht nje PARANDJENJE E LINDUR dhe zhvillohet me shume ne jete . 

Intuita ne fjalet e mia eshte : *In-to-it dmth Ne Brendesi Te.*

----------


## Viola.V

> *Intuita eshte ndijim jo domosdoshmerisht i mbeshtetur ne studime.*


Nga studimet krijohet DITURIA . Intuita eshte e lindur .

The first impression is always right = Kjo eshte inutita .

----------


## Viola.V

> Intuita, nje qe rrjedh nga latinishtja: " te shiqosh ne brendësi",
> 
> Mendoj se intuita nuk eshte e lindur, po krijohet ne situata te caktuara. Influenca jone tek krijimi i intuites mbetet minimale, por ajo qe e ndihmon krijimin e saj eshte me teper nje sens i zhvilluar per 'vetëbesim'..
> 
> Ndjenjat intuitive shpesh te japin hapësire,,dhe arrijne te lirojne nga kafazi i vetëkrijuar i mendimeve te thella, analizave te kota etj, dhe ne kete menyre punon me shpejt se intelekti.
> Menyrat se si krijohet  intuita te ne munden te jene edhe nga me te çuditshmet,, se paku ndjenja 'ja, kjo eshte' nuk ka nevoje te lidhet me ate se çka shef, ndegjon, nuhate,,por me teper me faktin se çka te  thote mendja ne ate moment te caktuar. Dhe per vehten time  besoj qe vendimet qe vijne nga 'intuita' jane shpesh me spontane, me pak te parashikuara, aq me teper me kuptimplota


Intuita ne fjale te tjera eshte " The right mistake! "

----------


## VOLSIV

> *Intuita? ==> E lindur tek njeriu apo e fituar gjate jetes prej tij ?!*  
> 
> Nga studimet e kryera, është konstatuar se njeriu që në kohët më të hershme, ka mundur të perceptojë intuiti-visht mjedisin që e rrethon, duke qenë në gjendje të parashikojë pozitivisht ngjarje të ardhshme.
> 
> - Ç farë është intuita për ju ?
> 
> - A mendoni se e zotëroni këtë aftësi ?
> 
> - Nëse intuita ka anë pozitive apo negative cilat janë ato dhe pse ?
> ...



>>> Intuita eshte largpamesia e mendjes dhe ajo eshte e lindur.

----------


## martini1984

> >>> Intuita eshte largpamesia e mendjes dhe ajo eshte e lindur.


Fuqi apo ndjenje e papergjegjshme.....mendimi im!

----------

